# The Sixers board has been exposed



## BEEZ

Just as I posted at the beginning of the season, 60% percent of the posters on this board claimed to be Sixers fans when in reality they were Iverson fan boys. Coatesvillian and myself were screamed at for calling these so called fans out and screamed at for how this franchise was being run and the moment AI was traded those same posters went with him.

Oh well the true fans are still here


----------



## Coatesvillain

Pretty much.

At the end of the day though, I think this forum will get better. It can only go up, we'll still have disagreements (which are essential) but being built around fans should help grow this back up.

I think it'll all be okay.


----------



## Spell Checker

Well I havent been around in awhile and I will do my best to start posting more. F! the fakers


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'm here for Iggy


----------



## Sliccat

Ouch! I've been flamed!


----------



## HB

^Nuggets mod


----------



## Sliccat

HB said:


> ^Nuggets mod


Shhh!


----------



## Ras

I'm still around. I will be paying attention to Denver though, and am hoping AI has some success, but the Sixers and Raptors have always been my teams of peak interest.


----------



## Husstla

I read all the forums and keep up with all the teams, you might have noticed I posted a little bit on here too.

Not a sixers fan though.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Ras said:


> I'm still around. I will be paying attention to Denver though, and am hoping AI has some success, but the Sixers and Raptors have always been my teams of peak interest.



The nuggets board will welcome you


----------



## Coatesvillain

The funny thing about this is we'll probably still be as active as we were with them.


----------



## Noob

Iverson was one of the reasons I got into basketball as much as I am now, but he got me interested in the Sixers as a team, i was never here just for one player. I'll probably pay a little attention to Denver now, but I'll always be a Sixer first & foremost.


----------



## AIFAN3

This board has always been quiet...


----------



## L

I doubt it would be less active though.


Hell, it wasnt that active before...imo


----------



## Coatesvillain

AIFAN3 said:


> This board has always been quiet...


Nah, it wasn't always quiet. It was never the busiest forum, but it wasn't always quiet. We'll get back to that point, trust.


----------



## Sliccat

AIFAN3 said:


> This board has always been quiet...


Not really, but when I got here, everybody misteriously disappeared. :whoknows:


----------



## Sliccat

What's funny is, I don't see any of them in the nuggets forum either. They just disappeared.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The losing got to them, I know for sure some still lurk.

I hope Sixersfan comes back, he was a good poster.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

I will still be rooting on the 76ers franchise with all my heart. Although all I ever knew was Allen Iverson, hoping Iguodala can be that guy.

25 pts/6 rebs/ 6 assists estimated since the banishment of Allen Iverson for Iguodala!

Cheers to that.


----------



## BEEZ

The board was at its peak so to speak when Coatesvillian was Phillyphanatic and the mod of the Sixers the board wasnt the busiest but it was moving. When he stopped modding there went some of the posters. Truth be told it will stay the same if not better, now that the part timers were weeded out.


----------



## Gtown07

This thread is ridiculous.

Beez your logic is completely demented. You're saying that since people won't post on the board anymore b/c AI is gone (which I think is incorrect), you think the board will be better off b/c these posters were not worthy 76ers fans? Come on dude.

Of course AI brought more fans to the 6ers and that may not make them "true" fans like you (whatever that means) but it's still cool to have a variety of opinions, whether they be from 76ers fans, AI fans, or just plain basketball fans.


----------



## BEEZ

Gtown07 said:


> This thread is ridiculous.
> 
> Beez your logic is completely demented. You're saying that since people won't post on the board anymore b/c AI is gone (which I think is incorrect), you think the board will be better off b/c these posters were not worthy 76ers fans? Come on dude.
> 
> Of course AI brought more fans to the 6ers and that may not make them "true" fans like you (whatever that means) but it's still cool to have a variety of opinions, whether they be from 76ers fans, AI fans, or just plain basketball fans.


Gtown I think you would be better served to research the history of this forum before you make such a comment, thats why I stated a post like what I did. I am correct in what I say. At the end of last season and over the summertime, Coatesvillian and myself brought up various things in reference to the Sixers, the franchise and fairweather fans. This trade happened and those same individuals that were called out, either one changed they're name and or 2 just left in its entirety. You had individuals arguing me down talking about how deep they were Sixers fans and the moment AI is traded, they have fallen off the face of the earth. So yes, my thread stands.

I love for all fans to come to this board, Sixers fans and the like


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Gtown07 said:


> This thread is ridiculous.
> 
> Beez your logic is completely demented. You're saying that since people won't post on the board anymore b/c AI is gone (which I think is incorrect), you think the board will be better off b/c these posters were not worthy 76ers fans? Come on dude.
> 
> Of course AI brought more fans to the 6ers and that may not make them "true" fans like you (whatever that means) but it's still cool to have a variety of opinions, whether they be from 76ers fans, AI fans, or just plain basketball fans.


I think that the moderator of each teams board should be a true fan,not a part time sixers/nuggets/lakers/wade/lebron/whoever`s hot/ fan 

No matter how slow the board is,each team must be able to raise one true fan to moderate it.

Im sure this point is raised in many other teams forums also 

(the nuggets currently have a petition up and running for the exact same thing)


----------



## Spell Checker

Gtown07 said:


> This thread is ridiculous.
> 
> Beez your logic is completely demented. You're saying that since people won't post on the board anymore b/c AI is gone (which I think is incorrect), you think the board will be better off b/c these posters were not worthy 76ers fans? Come on dude.
> 
> Of course AI brought more fans to the 6ers and that may not make them "true" fans like you (whatever that means) but it's still cool to have a variety of opinions, whether they be from 76ers fans, AI fans, or just plain basketball fans.


How do you come off to Beez like that when I doubt you visit this board often? As a fan of this team and someone who has been at this board for a long time, your comments honestly are out of line.


----------



## Sliccat

www.starbury.com said:


> I think that the moderator of each teams board should be a true fan,not a part time sixers/nuggets/lakers/wade/lebron/whoever`s hot/ fan
> 
> No matter how slow the board is,each team must be able to raise one true fan to moderate it.
> 
> Im sure this point is raised in many other teams forums also
> 
> (the nuggets currently have a petition up and running for the exact same thing)


:laugh: If you say so. I though a person could like more than one thing, like a team AND a player, but I guess not. :whoknows:


----------



## Gtown07

Ha. So some people were AI fans, as opposed to being 6ers fans. 

I haven't been on the NBA side of the board for very long but the people who were mostly posting pre-trade are still here. If you're right, which I'm sure you are, I just don't get why you are mad. AI defined a generation of basketball. Of course there are going to be strictly AI fans. I go to georgetown. there are plenty of students and alum who will even tell me that. Who cares, it's just ashame he was never able to bring the fans a 'ship.


----------



## BEEZ

Gtown07 said:


> Ha. So some people were AI fans, as opposed to being 6ers fans.
> 
> I haven't been on the NBA side of the board for very long but the people who were mostly posting pre-trade are still here. If you're right, which I'm sure you are, I just don't get why you are mad. AI defined a generation of basketball. Of course there are going to be strictly AI fans. I go to georgetown. there are plenty of students and alum who will even tell me that. Who cares, it's just ashame he was never able to bring the fans a 'ship.


No where is that disputed. The whole purpose was those AI fans said they were Sixers fans for years so on and so forth when in reality all they were, were AI fans. Thats all. Nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Ras

Sliccat said:


> :laugh: If you say so. I though a person could like more than one thing, like a team AND a player, but I guess not. :whoknows:


I'm sort of in your situation as well. Iverson is the reason I started to watch basketball, so I will continue to follow him, but during his time on the Sixers, he made me love the team. The Sixers (and Raptors, for home town reasons) will continue to be my favorite teams, but I'll pay attention to every team Iverson goes to as well.


----------



## Kunlun

It's been a while since this board has been really active. I think it died down around this time last year.


----------



## DieSlow69

Well I am one of those guys Beez thinks he's talking about. I haven't been watching philly or posting a lot for about a month now. I got a new job. Moved and I left all my cpu stuff and my league pass at my other place (my wife and fam are there). Although I did argue with you guys I did think it was time for A.I. to leave after we started losing all those games. And now that He's gone I really just want to tank this season. Lose every game. And hopefully get something out of the draft. THese are my thoughts on the sixers as a whole so instead of continuing to type it in every post I just backed away. I was still learching and posting when I could. I still rep philly but I admit I will be watching A.I. as I think you will continue to watch him. He was a player in Philly for a while so some people love him to death. The sixers are dead right now. I say tank everygame and draft.

OH YEAH and you left for awhile too, well you werent as active as usual


----------



## BEEZ

DieSlow69 said:


> Well I am one of those guys Beez thinks he's talking about. I haven't been watching philly or posting a lot for about a month now. I got a new job. Moved and I left all my cpu stuff and my league pass at my other place (my wife and fam are there). Although I did argue with you guys I did think it was time for A.I. to leave after we started losing all those games. And now that He's gone I really just want to tank this season. Lose every game. And hopefully get something out of the draft. THese are my thoughts on the sixers as a whole so instead of continuing to type it in every post I just backed away. I was still learching and posting when I could. I still rep philly but I admit I will be watching A.I. as I think you will continue to watch him. He was a player in Philly for a while so some people love him to death. The sixers are dead right now. I say tank everygame and draft.
> 
> OH YEAH and you left for awhile too, well you werent as active as usual


NOt at all Dieslow, you werent one at all.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Ras said:


> I'm sort of in your situation as well. Iverson is the reason I started to watch basketball, so I will continue to follow him, but during his time on the Sixers, he made me love the team. The Sixers (and Raptors, for home town reasons) will continue to be my favorite teams, but I'll pay attention to every team Iverson goes to as well.



Not sure if I'm one of the people being called out here but regardless of that I feel the same way Ras does. I'm an Iverson fan first and foremost whos grown to love Philly as a result..I figured I could go on being both but I guess somehow I'm not a so called "true" fan as a result.Some bull**** logic there if I've ever seen it. 

So congratulations you've EXPOSED :worthy: the Philly board and yours and coates fandom reigns supreme while the rest of us "fairweather fans"(when was the situation so good in philly that ANY of us could be considered that?) are left as turncoats. This is honestly some petty high school stuff here Beez and if you want to call out Route then do it in a pm or something man. The post comes off as if your riding some high horse which I know is not the kind of guy you are.


----------



## Coatesvillain

It's not putting us up on any pedastool. It's cool to be a fan of Iverson, but some of these guys were taking offense when we were being critical of the team. Then when the trade takes place they bolt?

Right before they leave though, they pretty much say the same things we were saying months ago? That's crazy to me.

My fandom is superior to no one elses, I'm just a guy who watches sports and has a ton of opinions.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Coatesvillain said:


> It's not putting us up on any pedastool. It's cool to be a fan of Iverson, but some of these guys were taking offense when we were being critical of the team. Then when the trade takes place they bolt?
> 
> Right before they leave though, they pretty much say the same things we were saying months ago? That's crazy to me.
> 
> My fandom is superior to no one elses, I'm just a guy who watches sports and has a ton of opinions.


So a bunch of post in succesion all *****ing about the state of affairs of our particular chunk of bbb.net where Beez states that "60%" the posters here are fairweather fans while you and him are "true fans" is not putting himself by his own logic above other posters onto a pedastol? Please..

If his point was articulated the way you just made it this whole thread would come off as less petty. Instead he resorted to calling people fanboys and stupid unnecessary **** like that. Claiming the board will in fact be better becuase the lesser "part time" fans will be gone. Yeah good call Beez


----------



## RoyWilliams

I wouldnt have called myself a fairweather fan, just a fan of Iverson. I was with the 76ers win or lose, for as long as AI played here. When they were good and when they were bad, so no i dont consider myself a fairweather fan.


----------



## BEEZ

Im reading alot of feelings being caught here. I never specifically called anyone out by name or anything so if you have the feeling that I am speaking about you then thats on you. As was stated no one has put themselves on a pedestal but at the same time like I said I was argued down by some posters of how true fans they were of the team, when it was clear then that they appeared to be Iverson fans which nothing is wrong with that. All I have done is point that out. Its fact, its nothing chidlish about. Show me where I am wrong?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

seeing as nobodys names were mentioned it seems a lot of people are trying to defend themselves 

If your a true sixers fan then why do u need to justify yourself ?


----------



## Jizzy




----------



## RedsDrunk

BEEZ said:


> Im reading alot of feelings being caught here. I never specifically called anyone out by name or anything so if you have the feeling that I am speaking about you then thats on you. As was stated no one has put themselves on a pedestal but at the same time like I said I was argued down by some posters of how true fans they were of the team, when it was clear then that they appeared to be Iverson fans which nothing is wrong with that. All I have done is point that out. Its fact, its nothing chidlish about. Show me where I am wrong?



How did you not put yourself on a pedastol? It is exactly what you did. As for calling someone out by name you definately called out route. Not by name per say but you definately made it blatantly apparant who you were talking about.


----------



## RedsDrunk

www.starbury.com said:


> seeing as nobodys names were mentioned it seems a lot of people are trying to defend themselves
> 
> If your a true sixers fan then why do u need to justify yourself ?


When a respected member of the board calls out 60% (of a community of about 10 or so )and names himself and one other as being blame free, he then that leaves the other 8 or so to defend themselves being that there is a 2/3rds chance they are the ones being referred to. If your point is we shouldn't have to defend ourselves if we know that we are true fans then yeah I kind of agree with you. But our defensiveness is not some sort of sign of guilt rather it is a reaction to a poster we all like claiming that the majority of the board was not fit and losing people in an already small community is a good thing.


----------



## BEEZ

RedsDrunk said:


> When a respected member of the board calls out 60% (of a community of about 10 or so )and names himself and one other as being blame free, he then that leaves the other 8 or so to defend themselves being that there is a 2/3rds chance they are the ones being referred to. If your point is we shouldn't have to defend ourselves if we know that we are true fans then yeah I kind of agree with you. But our defensiveness is not some sort of sign of guilt rather it is a reaction to a poster we all like claiming that the majority of the board was not fit and losing people in an already small community is a good thing.


The thing is you are not reading what I said. I only named Coatesvillian along with myself in reference to what we were saying in the offseason. Only one or 2 other people basically had our back in what we were saying, I think it was Spell Checker who is rarely ever here and 1 other member but Coatesvillian and I were the main individuals pushing the issue of what was to come. It happened and now what. Is that not a true statement? 2ndly, its pretty obvious who has left and who has stayed. Is that not fact? Losing people is never a good thing, but all I pointed out were the fairweather fans. Was that not a true statement that once AI left so did some members? Isnt that fact? Like I said its never a good thing to lose members, but they left on they're own accord.


----------



## RoyWilliams

BEEZ said:


> Losing people is never a good thing, but all I pointed out were the fairweather fans. Was that not a true statement that once AI left so did some members? Isnt that fact? Like I said its never a good thing to lose members, but they left on they're own accord.


Once again im stating the difference between being a fair weather fan and an Iverson fan.


----------



## BEEZ

RoyWilliams said:


> Once again im stating the difference between being a fair weather fan and an Iverson fan.


You werent a regular on the board Roy, so im not unerstanding what you are saying?


----------



## Your Answer

Sliccat said:


> Not really, but when I got here, everybody misteriously disappeared. :whoknows:


Or they just had their Username changed :biggrin: 

But as for Beez let me ask you a question, Why did you become a Philadelphia 76ers fan? because you live in Philadelphia right? What would happen if the 76ers relocated to a new town a new team started up in Philly, my guess would be you would support the new Philadelphia team. My point being is people become fans for different reasons. Yes I am an Iverson fan and yes I became a Sixers fan the day Iverson was drafted out of Georgetown. But that does not mean I wasnt a 76ers fan for 10 years. I still was a fan of the team and routed for them all. Hell you should know that because I was usually defending most of them against you. But the fact of the matter is what has the Philly organization done to keep me as a fan after the Iverson era is over NOTHING. I dont live in Philadelphia so its not like im going to drive 4 hours to watch this team play. Ive also said that this move is stupid for Philly and that as long as King is in charge this team will not be able to rebuild properly and shouldnt try while he is there. If that is my true belief what reason do I have to be a fan of this team. None whatsoever. But dont tell me I was never a fan in the first place. I believe it was you a long long time ago that said if you want to get the message across and dont agree with what they are doing show them by not Supporting the product anymore. (It might have been someone else who said that not sure) But that is what Im doing. But dont tell me I was never a fan in the first place. Or maybe i should just call you a fan of the town instead of the team.


----------



## Sliccat

> all I pointed out were the fairweather fans.


That is putting yourself on a pedastal. There's a huge difference between a fairweather fan, and a fan of a player. I've been a fan of Iverson since before the sixers, and I always will be. I'm a sixer fan too, just not quite as much. My order of "fanship" has never changed.


----------



## Your Answer

to add on to my above post,
Beez you really need to learn the definition of Fairweather, cuz 1 out of the 10 years has been fairweather buddy.

Coates you said that towards the end most ppl started saying what you guys have said all along, and hopefully that wasnt towards me bc as you pretty much know I never really agreed with anything you guys said and still stand by my believe that the Sixers shouldnt of traded Allen until they replaced management first.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Melo's Answer said:


> Coates you said that towards the end most ppl started saying what you guys have said all along, and hopefully that wasnt towards me bc as you pretty much know I never really agreed with anything you guys said and still stand by my believe that the Sixers shouldnt of traded Allen until they replaced management first.


No, you did a complete 180 admitting the team was terrible, after all offseason getting mad when I said they weren't a good team. That's one of many things though.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Sliccat said:


> I've been a fan of Iverson since before the sixers, and I always will be. I'm a sixer fan too, just not quite as much.


exactly why coates or beez should be moderator 

how can u be moderator of sixers and nuggets board and moderate unbiasedly ?


----------



## Sliccat

www.starbury.com said:


> exactly why coates or beez should be moderator
> 
> how can u be moderator of sixers and nuggets board and moderate unbiasedly ?


If another productive poster wants to be a moderator, then he can become one.


----------



## Your Answer

Coatesvillain said:


> No, you did a complete 180 admitting the team was terrible, after all offseason getting mad when I said they weren't a good team. That's one of many things though.


Well of course after watching the team. lol what do you want me to still say they are as good as I thought they were going to be be4 the season. Did I ever lie and say I never thought this team was good, or did I say I thought they were terrible since the beginning no. But it was pretty obvious I was wrong. Wouldnt it be foolish to keep saying they were as good as I thought after watching them play. I dont know what you expect me to do in that situation. I guess you want me to say despite the way they played I still think they are a good team.

But one thing I will continue to say is trading Iverson was a wrong move with King in office. He will not be able to rebuild this team.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Melo's Answer said:


> But one thing I will continue to say is trading Iverson was a wrong move with King in office. He will not be able to rebuild this team.



officially a nuggets fan 

offically not interested


----------



## Your Answer

www.starbury.com said:


> officially a nuggets fan
> 
> offically not interested


Havent been interested in a thing you said since you joined the forum since you still dont have one single post that isnt attacking someone.


----------



## BEEZ

Melo's Answer said:


> to add on to my above post,
> Beez you really need to learn the definition of Fairweather, cuz 1 out of the 10 years has been fairweather buddy.


Its clear that you do. You dont put a time limit on being a fan. You argued me down in the offseason of how you were a fan through thick and thin and what me and Coatesvillian, Ras as well were wrong in what we were saying. No one was as critical as Coates and I, and what happened? We were right in everything we were saying. You cant say yeah in 10 years I was a Sixers fan but this year im not. Real fans stick, that just how it is. Its a thing called loyalty. 



> Coates you said that towards the end most ppl started saying what you guys have said all along, and hopefully that wasnt towards me bc as you pretty much know I never really agreed with anything you guys said and still stand by my believe that the Sixers shouldnt of traded Allen until they replaced management first.


Thing was you didnt have to agree, it basically came true. I will agree with you about the Billy King thing, but yeah we were over 90% correct about this team


----------



## Coatesvillain

www.starbury.com said:


> exactly why coates or beez should be moderator
> 
> how can u be moderator of sixers and nuggets board and moderate unbiasedly ?


Well really, it's not that serious. I don't see why being an AI fan would prevent Sliccat from being Sixers mod even though he's not on the team.


----------



## Sliccat

> We were right in everything we were saying. You cant say yeah in 10 years I was a Sixers fan but this year im not. Real fans stick, that just how it is. Its a thing called loyalty.


The problem is, you're confusing the issue. I don't know what he said, but he's stuck with Iverson. I don't think he's ever said, this year I'm not a fan of Iverson. Just because you're a fan of the team and he's a fan of a player doesn't make him less of a fan than you.


----------



## Your Answer

Beez your confusing being right with what happened. For one thing I never said I was a sixers fan first I said I was a Sixers fan and an Iverson fan. And I also believe Ive said many times to you during that arguement that I would prolly leave if they traded Iverson bc it would be a slap in the face and a stupid move. Also you were far from right just because you nd Coates said he should be traded doesnt mean it was right. You guys also blamed him for a lot of the downfalls of this team. Not capable of getting his teamates involved, stunting everyones growth. I think he has been proving so far that he has no problem getting other ppl involved when they want to and can shoot. I also still think its stupid to ***** and complain about how bad this team is going to be the whole offseason regardless if they are or not. Do you really have fun doing that? 

But thats all Ive said my peace. You can say whatever the hell you want to about me if that makes you feel better about yourself. But you really should learn what things mean be4 you call ppl them. I know I was a fan of the Sixers for 10 years **** i missed prolly only 3 or 4 games within those 10 years. But you are the all mighty King Beez :worthy: Ill be back in 5 to 10 years so you can tell me again how smart it was to trade AI. If you want your ego stroked anymore about how more superior you are then most I guess send me a pm and Ill come back. Because as of now Im done reading this and wasting my time with this garbage.


----------



## BEEZ

Sliccat said:


> The problem is, you're confusing the issue. I don't know what he said, but he's stuck with Iverson. I don't think he's ever said, this year I'm not a fan of Iverson. Just because you're a fan of the team and he's a fan of a player doesn't make him less of a fan than you.


Slicat he said I'm a sixers fan first and foremost, I can go to the post. That nullifies your arguement right there.


----------



## BEEZ

Melo's Answer said:


> Beez your confusing being right with what happened. For one thing I never said I was a sixers fan first I said I was a Sixers fan and an Iverson fan. And I also believe Ive said many times to you during that arguement that I would prolly leave if they traded Iverson bc it would be a slap in the face and a stupid move. Also you were far from right just because you nd Coates said he should be traded doesnt mean it was right. You guys also blamed him for a lot of the downfalls of this team. Not capable of getting his teamates involved, stunting everyones growth. I think he has been proving so far that he has no problem getting other ppl involved when they want to and can shoot. I also still think its stupid to ***** and complain about how bad this team is going to be the whole offseason regardless if they are or not. Do you really have fun doing that?
> 
> But thats all Ive said my peace. You can say whatever the hell you want to about me if that makes you feel better about yourself. But you really should learn what things mean be4 you call ppl them. I know I was a fan of the Sixers for 10 years **** i missed prolly only 3 or 4 games within those 10 years. But you are the all mighty King Beez :worthy: Ill be back in 5 to 10 years so you can tell me again how smart it was to trade AI. If you want your ego stroked anymore about how more superior you are then most I guess send me a pm and Ill come back. Because as of now Im done reading this and wasting my time with this garbage.


I dont need my ego stroked, its not necessary. That said, nothing was confused at all. Like I said everything that has happened in the offseason, saying the Sixers were a bad team, a few of us got cussed out and guess what, they are one of the three worst teams in the league. It was said that they would be bad with or without AI and that was true. It was said it would be necessary to trade AI and that happened as well. The team will be better off without him, strictly on a financial sense as far as his contract. What good would it have been of keeping him if the Sixers were going to be horrible anyway? It makes no sense at all. But hey, what does it matter now. You are Melo's answer and I guess I'll have to keep riding Route I-76 everyday


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

BEEZ said:


> You are Melo's answer and I guess I'll have to keep riding Route I-76 everyday


ZING!!

we have a winner


----------



## Sliccat

BEEZ said:


> Slicat he said I'm a sixers fan first and foremost, I can go to the post. That nullifies your arguement right there.


No, it doesn't. My argument is that a fan of a player first is not, by definition, a fairweather fan. Your expression said that you had to be either a fan of a team, or a fairweather fan.


----------



## HKF

If the Sixers win the lottery no one is going to miss Allen Iverson. Fact is, he couldn't HELP THIS TEAM WIN. That's the bottom line. He may help Denver, but Denver has more talent that is ready to win now. **** happens. The majority in here were fairweather fans, don't deny it, just live with it. 

You were a fan of Iverson. Not the Sixers.


----------



## BEEZ

Sliccat said:


> No, it doesn't. My argument is that a fan of a player first is not, by definition, a fairweather fan. Your expression said that you had to be either a fan of a team, or a fairweather fan.


I didnt my comments did not trivialize it into what you are saying. I spoke about a "specific" instance. It was stated that they were diehard Sixers fans when in fact the weren't. They were AI fans. Those are words that were used by those posters not me. Therefore to pick up a new team once a player is traded you were not a die har fan, you were a fan of the player. Which is fine, which is ok, but dont act as if its one thing when its not.


----------



## BEEZ

HKF said:


> If the Sixers win the lottery no one is going to miss Allen Iverson. Fact is, he couldn't HELP THIS TEAM WIN. That's the bottom line. He may help Denver, but Denver has more talent that is ready to win now. **** happens. The majority in here were fairweather fans, don't deny it, just live with it.
> 
> You were a fan of Iverson. Not the Sixers.


BINGO


----------



## Spell Checker

Melo's answer is an AI fan which there is nothing wrong with, but what he is, is a fan boy. What happens is, if Sliccat and other posters recognize this, this conversation wouldn't have gotten heated. Feelings were only hurt because Beez and Coates were right


----------



## Sliccat

> Therefore to pick up a new team once a player is traded you were not a die har fan, you were a fan of the player.


There you go again. If you pick a new team when the player gets traded, you can still be a die hard fan, of the player.


----------



## Spell Checker

I'm not being smart when I say this, but reading a little better might help. You said the same thing he did. He says and you have it quoted. If you pick up a new team after a player is traded they weren't a die hard fan of the team the way the one guy professed. They were just a fan of the player


----------



## BEEZ

Sliccat said:


> There you go again. If you pick a new team when the player gets traded, you can still be a die hard fan, of the player.


uh I said what you did


----------



## Sliccat

No, you said that if you were a fan of the player, you weren't a die hard fan.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

HKF said:


> The majority in here were fairweather fans, don't deny it, just live with it.
> 
> You were a fan of Iverson. Not the Sixers.



case closed 

hello nuggets forum


----------



## BEEZ

Sliccat said:


> No, you said that if you were a fan of the player, you weren't a die hard fan.


I didnt, but if 4 other posters understand what Im saying then I guess that its me


----------



## Noob

Melo's Answer said:


> * Re: ***Official 76ers Fans Roll Call!! Check In Here!!****
> 
> Just found this place and being a serious Sixer fan had to join
> 
> Name: Mark
> Location: Horseheads, New York
> Favorite Sixer: Allen Iverson
> Favorite All-Time Sixer: Allen Iverson and Moses Malone
> Favorite Coach In Sixers History: Larry Brown
> Years Following the Sixers: Whole Life
> Favorite Sixers Moment: The First Pick of the 1996 Draft


A serious sixer fan, huh?

Take a look at the things I've underlined for a minute, then read the following:



> fair-weath·er /ˈfɛərˌwɛðər/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[fair-weth-er] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> –adjective
> 1.	used in or intended for fair weather only.
> 2.	weakening or failing in time of trouble: His fair-weather friends left him when he lost his money.


And tell me your not a fairweather fan.


----------



## BEEZ

LOL.

*crickets*


----------



## Spell Checker

god damnit this thread has just gone to another level. You have Melo's answer saying he's been a Sixers fan for 10 years except 1 but in the above post, he said his whole life. Care to explain?

hahahaha. This thread is Classic


----------



## Your Answer

Spell Checker said:


> god damnit this thread has just gone to another level. You have Melo's answer saying he's been a Sixers fan for 10 years except 1 but in the above post, he said his whole life. Care to explain?
> 
> hahahaha. This thread is Classic


Ok first of all i didnt say 10 years Except 1. What I said was only one of those 10 years could possibly be considered fairweather fans. because last I knew fairweather meant you were only there during a teams good times. Besides the 1 year we went to the finals I wouldnt say any of those years were fairweather. Please learn what that word means. If you wanna call me a strictly Iverson fan thats one thing but a fairweather fan I am not.

Also with me saying my whole life, I am 21 years old and didnt start following basketball seriously until I was about 10. So yah since I started following basketball the Sixers were the only team I really followed. I dont know what more of a fan I could of been during that time to consider me more "Serious". I very rarely missed a game and cheered a long with the best of them. Also Beez you said you can find the post where I said I was first and foremost a Sixer fan. Bc that was never said! I gauruntee you that my friend so go find that post. You might even actually find a post where I said I am an Iverson fan first but also consider myself a sixers fan because of that. Diehard fan yah im sure I said that. Bc for 10 years they were the only team i followed and hardly ever missed a game. So let me ask you does Iverson being traded mean he never liked the sixers never liked playing for them. And you still never answered my question if youd still be a sixers fan if they were sold and moved to a different state. 

But like I said it doesnt really bother me what you guys think. This is a message board. If you think im going to get riled up bc some ppl are going to get upset and tell me I was never a fan in the first place. It doesnt matter what anyone thinks to be honest. I know I followed this team and loved this team well Iverson was here. So nothing anyone can say will bother me. 

Sidenote whens Shav come back hope he gets back on track hes one of the guys Ill miss watchin.

Go find that post Beez I really wanna see it :biggrin:


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

iversons not here anymore 

case closed


----------



## Your Answer

Noob said:


> And tell me your not a fairweather fan.


Please dude read your own definition you posted and tell me besides the 2001 what was really a fairweather year. How you can post that definition and then say that is beyond me. Your arguing my case for me.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Melo's Answer said:


> Because as of now Im done reading this and wasting my time with this garbage.


???


----------



## Your Answer

www.starbury.com said:


> ???


Someone asked for Clarification on something did they not?


----------



## Your Answer

The funny thing is if Iverson would of retired a Sixer then I would of been a Sixers fan til the end and we would of never even have this conversation


----------



## Ras

I think BEEZ's point is that you claimed to be a Sixers fan, when you were an Iverson fan really. There's really nothing wrong with being a fan of either, but I think he was just a tad bothered by the fact that people may have claimed to be Sixers fans when they really were fans of Iverson.


----------



## Ras

Melo's Answer said:


> The funny thing is if Iverson would of retired a Sixer then I would of been a Sixers fan til the end and we would of never even have this conversation


Look at my post above. I think this is the exact thing BEEZ was talking about. If that's true, you're not really a Sixers fan, moreso an Iverson fan. Not saying there's anything wrong with either; I'm both myself.


----------



## Your Answer

Ras said:


> Look at my post above. I think this is the exact thing BEEZ was talking about. If that's true, you're not really a Sixers fan, moreso an Iverson fan. Not saying there's anything wrong with either; I'm both myself.


I understand what your saying but my biggest problem is I dont understand how you can be a serious fan of a player if your not also a fan of his team at the same time you get what Im saying? I mean I know ppl whos favorite player is Dwayne Wade or Lebron James and they have a different favorite team but they check up on Lebron or Wade to see how they are doing. But for me bc Iverson was a Sixer it made me a Sixer fan at the same time. I didnt just root for Iverson to put up good numbers I rooted for him and his team to succeed do you kinda see what im saying?


----------



## Your Answer

Ras said:


> Look at my post above. I think this is the exact thing BEEZ was talking about. If that's true, you're not really a Sixers fan, moreso an Iverson fan. Not saying there's anything wrong with either; I'm both myself.


And when i said End I meant til the end of time not just til the end of his career.


----------



## Noob

Melo's Answer said:


> Please dude read your own definition you posted and tell me besides the 2001 what was really a fairweather year. How you can post that definition and then say that is beyond me. Your arguing my case for me.


For someone to once claim themselves a serious Sixer fan and to have been a fan their 'whole life' to drop the team like that as soon as one player leaves it makes them fairweather.



Dictonary said:


> 2.	weakening or failing in time of trouble: His fair-weather friends left him when he lost his money.


In the instance above, look at 'him' as the Sixers organisation, 'fair-weather friends' as you and the others that dropped us as soon as Iverson was traded, and 'money' as Iverson, then tell me how I'm arguing your case for you.

Now, there is nothing wrong with being a fan of Iverson, i am a fan of Iverson, i think he's a great player. But I'm a Sixers fan first and foremost and no matter who is on the team I will follow them through the good times and the bad times.

But, what people here are getting at is that,


Ras said:


> you claimed to be a Sixers fan, when you were an Iverson fan really.


 Just like now you are claiming to be a Nuggets fan.


----------



## Your Answer

Noob said:


> For someone to once claim themselves a serious Sixer fan and to have been a fan their 'whole life' to drop the team like that as soon as one player leaves it makes them fairweather.
> 
> 
> 
> In the instance above, look at 'him' as the Sixers organisation, 'fair-weather friends' as you and the others that dropped us as soon as Iverson was traded, and 'money' as Iverson, then tell me how I'm arguing your case for you.
> 
> Now, there is nothing wrong with being a fan of Iverson, i am a fan of Iverson, i think he's a great player. But I'm a Sixers fan first and foremost and no matter who is on the team I will follow them through the good times and the bad times.
> 
> But, what people here are getting at is that,
> Just like now you are claiming to be a Nuggets fan.


Dude plz stop showing you dont know how to read, if i was a fairweather fan I would of left the Sixers at their first sign of trouble which was not this year. Ive stuck thru many bad years so fairweather fan is out of the question. But you can call me an Iverson fan but dont keep making yourself look dumb by saying something that makes no sense. And yes I am a fan of the team he is on. Fairweather fans would of only been a fan in 2001 if you cant comprehend that then i feel sorry for you.


----------



## Spell Checker

I think you have a problem. You got called out and you look foolish. It happens. Admit you got called out. You are copping pleas something terrible.


----------



## mjm1

...


----------



## BEEZ

Melo's Answer said:


> Dude plz stop showing you dont know how to read, if i was a fairweather fan I would of left the Sixers at their first sign of trouble which was not this year. Ive stuck thru many bad years so fairweather fan is out of the question. But you can call me an Iverson fan but dont keep making yourself look dumb by saying something that makes no sense. And yes I am a fan of the team he is on. Fairweather fans would of only been a fan in 2001 if you cant comprehend that then i feel sorry for you.


This post makes no sense


----------



## Air Fly

Melo's Answer you got exposed - please, let it go.


----------



## Ras

Melo's Answer said:


> I understand what your saying but my biggest problem is I dont understand how you can be a serious fan of a player if your not also a fan of his team at the same time you get what Im saying? I mean I know ppl whos favorite player is Dwayne Wade or Lebron James and they have a different favorite team but they check up on Lebron or Wade to see how they are doing. But for me bc Iverson was a Sixer it made me a Sixer fan at the same time. I didnt just root for Iverson to put up good numbers I rooted for him and his team to succeed do you kinda see what im saying?


Yeah, but that basically just says 'I'm an Iverson fan.' If you were a Sixers fan first, you would've been a fan of the team because it's the Sixers. Being an Iverson fan, you were a fan of the Sixers because of Iverson, and moved with him. So, you were a fan of the Sixers when Iverson was here, but you weren't a 'Sixers fan' persay, moreso an Iverson fan, and just supporting the team he's on. I don't mean to sound derogetory either, there's nothing wrong with being a fan of a player, but BEEZ's point is just that, you're a fan of a player first.


----------



## Noob

Ras said:


> Yeah, but that basically just says 'I'm an Iverson fan.' If you were a Sixers fan first, you would've been a fan of the team because it's the Sixers. Being an Iverson fan, you were a fan of the Sixers because of Iverson, and moved with him. So, you were a fan of the Sixers when Iverson was here, but you weren't a 'Sixers fan' persay, moreso an Iverson fan, and just supporting the team he's on. I don't mean to sound derogetory either, there's nothing wrong with being a fan of a player, but BEEZ's point is just that, you're a fan of a player first.


This is exactly what I am trying to say. Spot on Ras, couldn't put it any better myself really. Especially seeing as Route doesn't understand my posts, although everyone else seems to.


----------



## Spell Checker

it seems quite a few posters that were so adamant in this thread suddenly have gotten allergic to it. I guess BEEZ really was right.


----------



## Sliccat

I mean, it's not going anywhere. Everytime I said something, somebody else would respond with a post that had nothing to do with what I was saying.


----------



## Spell Checker

Not at all, you clearly refused to see that what others were saying was in direct correlation with what you were saying and you didn't want to accept that. That's cool.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

BEEZ said:


> Just as I posted at the beginning of the season, 60% percent of the posters on this board claimed to be Sixers fans when in reality they were Iverson fan boys. Coatesvillian and myself were screamed at for calling these so called fans out and screamed at for how this franchise was being run and the moment AI was traded those same posters went with him.
> 
> Oh well the true fans are still here


Get em BEEZ, get em! I love this thread!


----------



## Sliccat

Spell Checker said:


> Not at all, you clearly refused to see that what others were saying was in direct correlation with what you were saying and you didn't want to accept that. That's cool.


It's not really. If route is a fairweather fan, or not, is none of my concern or business. My problem was with the undertone of the message not the message itself.

To elaborate, my problem is with this condension BEEZ was displaying in general, to people who are fans of the player rather than teams, or fans of a player over the team. He never came out and said it, like you were all saying, but it was evident in his phrasing of the argument. His and your problem is that you're mistaking my disagreeing with the delivery of the argument for disagreeing with the argument itself.


----------



## RedsDrunk

Sliccat said:


> It's not really. If route is a fairweather fan, or not, is none of my concern or business. My problem was with the undertone of the message not the message itself.
> 
> To elaborate, my problem is with this condension BEEZ was displaying in general, to people who are fans of the player rather than teams, or fans of a player over the team. He never came out and said it, like you were all saying, but it was evident in his phrasing of the argument. His and your problem is that you're mistaking my disagreeing with the delivery of the argument for disagreeing with the argument itself.


This was exactly my issue as well. 

As for being allergic to the topic I'd say pretty much all that was to be said has been said and everything at this point is just a reiteration. For a person that only posts like 30-40 times a year you sure seem to be spending a lot of those posts riding beez's coatails and attacking route and others. Thats not me **** talking either by the way, just trying to point out that this topic is going no where at this point. Its a waste.It was close to baiting originally and thats exactly what its turned into. I'm probably not helping things either I guess so go on and flame away.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I think the point was made, and it'd be nice if we could channel some of the energy from this discussion into the threads.

I know the team is bad, but if people care enough about this we should have enough to talk about involving the team.


----------



## TiMVP2

just thot i would let you know

sixers arent in my top 5 fav teams anymore!! nuggets are!1


----------



## Dre

Well, you guys might get an influx of Ohio State, or Texas, or UCONN, or Washington fans next year.


----------



## Noob

MDIZZ said:


> just thot i would let you know
> 
> sixers arent in my top 5 fav teams anymore!! nuggets are!1


I'm sure we will all cry ourselves to sleep tonight.


----------



## BEEZ

Coatesvillain said:


> I think the point was made, and it'd be nice if we could channel some of the energy from this discussion into the threads.
> 
> I know the team is bad, but if people care enough about this we should have enough to talk about involving the team.



I would have to agree. I cant remember the last time a 7 page thread has been in this forum about the actual team be it bad or good. That said I think this thread has run its course. I feel I have made my point and some have agreed or disagreed, which is what this messageboard is about. The passion shown in this thread I hope can translate into more posts on this board. Sixers fans or not


----------



## SirCharles34

BEEZ said:


> Just as I posted at the beginning of the season, 60% percent of the posters on this board claimed to be Sixers fans when in reality they were Iverson fan boys. Coatesvillian and myself were screamed at for calling these so called fans out and screamed at for how this franchise was being run and the moment AI was traded those same posters went with him.
> 
> Oh well the true fans are still here


Didn't read everyones responses yet, but there was a thread where we talked about being Sixer fans compared with just being AI fans. Can't recall exact title though. 

For me, I'm still a 6er fan while also following AI and the Nuggets.


----------

